# Sticky  Dust control... Why... How... What with...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's some why for...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*The watch out for*

something to consider in the planing of your DC..
.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Design...*

Some things to help w/ your design...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*General information...*

more help..
or confusion..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Reference...*

in chart form...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Controls...*

...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Design Ideas..*

For the Router Table...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Design Ideas...*

For a down draft table...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Design Ideas...*

for the planer...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Tips..*

Foil tape your seams..
*Economy Aluminum Foil Tape* w/o liner or heat rated is all you need as long as it's not imported or the cloth duct tape... use the plain tape w/o printing on it... printed on tape is spec'd tape and overkill for your application...
if you want to ''weld'' the tape on, clean the metal w/ DNA 1st to remove the salts and oxidation..... Distilled white vinegar works too but you need to thoroughly rinse...

use steel rivets and not SM screws...

''paint'' the inside of joints w/ rubber cement to make a gasket.. let it dry before installation...

If you make your own saddles, fibered joint mastic w/ mesh tape is the best way to seal the joints of the take offs..
A better grade of Siliconized Caulk will work, as in a quality polyurethane caulk from OSI or PL (I'm not a fan of DAP)... Vulkem (Tremco) 116 works 1st rate...
Vulkem is my 1st choice after mastic but it's a product you need to learn and it has a long cure time... It is pretty much bullet proof after it's cured, it also tools beautifully w/ a thinner wetted finger at application and a little goes a long ways... Once cured, it's there for the duration or a lot longer than that....
It's great for gaskets too BUT if you put your parts together while it's still wet/tacky/uncured you can give up on the idea that you'll be taking things back apart w/o destroying something...
Vulkem cleans up well while it's still fresh/wet w/ turps/thinner...
if it dries on your hands, it's there for the duration... (week or two).. scrubbing w/ a coarse rag and baby oil will help get it off of your skin sooner.. other wise you'll loose hide if you try and force it by other means... So, clean while it's wet...

DO NOT use pure silicone caulk... Pure silicone WILL ''eat'' the metal... GE's silicone is the worst culprit...

*ALWAYS* clean before you tape, mastic, caulk or rubber cement...

Design for the shortest possible runs, least amount of flex, avoid lifts, turns and wyes when ever possible to get more efficiency out of your system..
*NEVER FORGET* that you can only get so much air through an *X* sized pipe...
if a machine needed 2 pickups go w/ 2 separate pickups instead of using Wye's... way more efficient..
in most cases, larger is better...

*DC hoses/fittings..*.

After struggling for a while trying to get the wire reinforced vinyl hose ends on to ABS fittings and idea was struck...
i
Went and found several metal shoe horns and used them to facilitate getting the hoses on to the fittings along with some dry lube...
No muss no fuss.. The hose fittings slipped together so sweetly, as in right now...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Tools...*

The can't do w/o...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Resources and Hardware/fittings...*

....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent library Stick. Well done as always.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with Jon, thanks Stick. As I've started doing more woodworking, I've come to realize the importance of dust collection and have taken some steps but need to do more.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

There are many things to think about. It needs more than an overview to be aware of the involved risks. This thread needs to be read and understood.
Thanks a lot for sharing, Stick.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks Stick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Cherryville Chuck

I think that Rob @furboo had some good discussions going about setting up his dust collector, one I recall was :

https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/107298-hf-dust-collector-flow-measurements.html

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> @Cherryville Chuck
> 
> I think that Rob @furboo had some good discussions going about setting up his dust collector, one I recall was :
> 
> ...


Thanks Herb. That one generated quite a bit of discussion. I`ve moved it to the new location.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Stick and Charles.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

A t ruckload of information for a DC system Most people, including me, wouldn't have thought of much of these things.


> The can't do w/o...


Credit card with a high limit and a tolerating wife. At least, in my case.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Stick and Charles. This is superb. I'm going to add my 2 cents. The pix is of an enclosed space between my shop shed and office shed. About 4 ft wide, pretty well sealed now, the DC and chip collector with a return filtered opening. The purpose is to recirculate highly filtered air from the DC back into the shop to conserve AC or heated air. The hose in the foreground has been shortened and straightened out. You can see the return port at the upper right in the picture. This installation was inspired by Stick's suggestions in this string. I've still got a few more steps to set up, in particular, the "snorkle" for my router. 

I recently added a Shark Guard (see pix) to my table saw, which greatly reduced flying sawdust. You can also install an overarm DC unit like the one in the picture.

I hope this string stays visible. Dust collection is an important element of woodworking. Just ask the huge number of retired, relatively young carpenters and woodworkers stopped cold by COPD. 

Save a copy of the link to this string in an easy to find file so you can send new members directly to it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Given some free time I'll be looking at what can and should be included in a sticky thread that will be at the top of this new sub forum. I know links to Bill Pentz and Phil Thien will be in it for sure.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Tom
Are the photos of the TS setup of your new shark system? If so, additional more details and photos would be a nice addition to this series. I know you discussed it earlier but alas I have lost track of that series.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Modified RT Dust Hood*

Even though this DC hood shows for a shaper it can be adapted for a RT's fence's DC pickup to change from 2~2½'' line to a 4'' line...
The wyes shown in PVC are also available in metal as well as caps at your favorite BB...

.


----------

